# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  أحدث ثغرة لتخطي حساب جوجل huawei p10 lite

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  بعد سد معظم الثغرات على هذا الجهاز. إليكم أحدث ثغرة 2022  <span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Almarai, &quot;segoe ui&quot;, &quot;Open Sans&quot;, &quot;Helvetica Neue&quot;, Helvetica; font-size: 18px; text-align: center;">
  :Cool:

----------

